# Best sermons on justification?



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2013)

What are the best sermons (I have in mind sermonaudio stuff) that you have heard on Justification, particularly with regard to the historical treatment of it between Rome and Protestantism?


----------



## KMK (Sep 21, 2013)

Here is a teaching series by Sproul Sr. that is very good.

Justification By Faith Alone Teaching Series by Dr. R.C. Sproul from Ligonier Ministries


----------

